# Ruger 10/22 maple thumbhole



## Dusty (Jul 24, 2012)

This maple stock is sanded to 120 grit and a couple of coats of tung oil have been rubbed in. There isn't any dye or stain on the stock. The beautiful color is the natural color of the wood. I was ready to use rasps and fines on the thumbhole area, but I didn't get that far. I DROPPED IT on a brick walkway in front of my house. Yep it shattered. Yes I was heart sick for about a second, then I was glad it broke here and not after I shipped it to a customer. The crack developed in the action area where the wood is only one lamination thick. I've got another stock almost finished and I'll build a Ruger 10/22 target rifle with this stock.


[attachment=8238]
[attachment=8239]
[attachment=8240]
[attachment=8241]
[attachment=8242]
[attachment=8243]


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2012)

Too bad about the crack... The good news is that there's a gnarly, burly looking chunk of wood right underneath it!


----------



## Dusty (Jul 24, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Too bad about the crack... The good news is that there's a gnarly, burly looking chunk of wood right underneath it!



The piece of wood it's laying on was one of the first logs I ever sawed. It's an elm that was dead and I found it at a tree service just before they cut it into firewood. I have the entire log dried and ready to make something from. The entire log was gnarly and burly with eyes and swirls all through it. The entire log looks like some of the expensive veneer at Woodcraft or Rockler... the log was a short one, only 72" in length, but it was 48" in diameter and had to be quartered to get it on the sawmill. After sanding and rubbing in a couple of coats of tung oil, it's a dark walnut color that is fantastic. Here's a picture of a tea candle holder I made from a cutoff last Christmas. I'm going to make a slab dining room table and 6 low back sculpted dining chairs with it. 

[attachment=8244]


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 25, 2012)

That is a bummer about the stock, but its nice you can use it for another project! 
Your gunstocks give me something to SHOOT for (HAHA) this fall when I will attempt one for my pump 22.
Great job and thanks for the inspiration!
Tom


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree that it's too bad that the stock broke, but for the record, it was gorgeous. Love the wood.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 25, 2012)

Please don't trash it!:no dice. more please:

Send it to me, I'll fix it and put it to good use, promise!

p


----------



## Dusty (Jul 25, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad about the crack... The good news is that there's a gnarly, burly looking chunk of wood right underneath it!
> ...



Joe,

I have a 5 axis gunstock duplicator that's made by Dakota Arms. A while back I made a web post about how I carve stocks with a 2 1/2 hp router and here's a link to it. The machine weighs about 800 lbs and the moving head is so heavy it took 3 people to position it and slide it in place. It takes just over an hour to carve most stocks and about the same time to sand them to 120 grit before I ship them. 

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/19137 

I didn't get to carve any today. I got a call early this morning from a lady who was having 3 huge walnut trees removed from her yard and the tree company wanted $300 to fell all of them and leave them where they lay. They wanted $500 each to fell them cut them up and remove everything. She offered me the logs if I'd cut them up and remove them. It's a great deal for both of us. The walnuts are 35 to 40" in diameter and there should be 2 to 3 logs from each trunk. I just wish I had a backhoe and I'd have taken the root balls too.

Hal


----------

